# Game #14 (12/1): Los Angeles Lakers @ Utah Jazz



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>















Los Angeles Lakers (5-8) @ Utah Jazz (6-9)

Delta Center









Date: Thursday, December 1st
Time: 7:30 pm

*Television:*















KCAL TNT

*Radio:*















Xtra Sports 570 ESPN 1330

*Probable Starters:*




































D. Williams D. Brown M. Harpring M. Okur G. Ostertag 





































S. Parker K. Bryant L. Odom B. Cook C. Mihm

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Andrew Bynum
Laron Profit
Luke Walton
Sasha Vujacic

Utah Jazz





























Andrei Kirilenko
Kris Humphries
Jarron Collins
Milt Palacio

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#9932CC" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Lakers*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Jazz*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kobe Bryant 33.5</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Mehmet Okur 18.2</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 10.1</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Mehmet Okur 8.9</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 5.0</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Deron Williams 4.9</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker 2.1</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Andrei Kirilenko 1.1</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm 0.9</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Andrei Kirilenko 3.1</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Brian Cook .485</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Greg Ostertag .511</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker .377</td><td>*3PT%*</td><td>Mehmet Okur .500</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Luke Walton 1.000</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Devin Brown .852</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Pacific Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>10-4</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>10-6</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>7-5</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>Sacramento Kings</td><td>7-7</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>5-8</td><td>4.5</td></table>

*Western Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>San Antonio Spurs</td><td>11-3</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>10-4</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>Minnesota Timberwolves</td><td>7-6</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>Dallas Mavericks</td><td>10-4</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>Memphis Grizzlies</td><td>9-5</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>10-6</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>7-5</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>Denver Nuggets</td><td>8-7</td><td>3.5</td></table>

Jazz debacle 'a difficult thing to watch'
By Phil Miller
The Salt Lake Tribune










An eBay auction offering a chance to experience what Jerry Sloan goes through on game day had reached $6,600 by Tuesday night, but that seems pitifully low. Anyone who lives through nights like this one deserves a lot more cash than that.

"I'd say that was the most difficult thing to sit and watch," Sloan said after the Jazz's excruciating . . . well, somehow "loss" seems inadequate to describe the festival of turnovers, missed shots and half-hearted play that ended in an 84-60 Pacers victory. 

Andrei Kirilenko returned from a seven-game hiatus to heal his sprained ankle, but if his presence gave the Jazz a lift, just imagine what the score would have been without him.

"We didn't execute, we didn't run the floor, we didn't do anything well," said point guard Deron Williams, the Jazz's high scorer with 14 points. The Jazz made only 33 percent of their shots, got outrebounded 48-38, and collected a season-low eight offensive boards. As if intentionally, every Jazz player who attempted free throws missed the first one. 

[More in URL]

Jazz Forum Game Thread
</center>

Cant wait to see Deron Williams play :banana: .. And I'm back.. Had a horrible flu til today really..


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Close game, hopefully a W.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Kobe is bound to have a better game. Im sure he's going to explode for 30+ pts with a better shooting percentage. and Lamar Odom hopefully better have a good one.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

seeing as how i am a fan of both teams, i hope it comes out being really close.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Sad thing is, Thats pretty close to their normal crowd...:laugh:


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Lakers win as its boring to lose so many games...


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Is anybody else watching the game?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

hasnt started yet


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

whats starting lineup for lakers


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Cris said:


> hasnt started yet


 I know it hadn't started I was just wondering why the thread was so dead. Usually there is 2-3 pages before the game even starts.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

where are the people?

Lakers 14-uta 4

kobe ,smush on fire


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

19-7 Lakers.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

the Jazz sucks


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

thug_immortal8 said:


> I know it hadn't started I was just wondering why the thread was so dead. Usually there is 2-3 pages before the game even starts.


we are playing utah...


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Smush 4-4 11pts, 3 of 3 from 3pt range


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

cook is definitely out of starting lineup next game


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Lakers lead 26-21 after 1 quater, Smush with 11 and Kobe with 9.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> cook is definitely out of starting lineup next game


No ****.. He came out with the fire then made some moron fouls.. And that was a stupid 3rd foul created by Deron Williams.. :curse: DERON :curse:


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

odom having bad shooting night again


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Mihm playing even worse than Cook.. early on..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

thanks to Smush and Sasha for 3 pointers


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

second shot clock on UTAH


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

we are amazing from 3


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

sasha his 2 three's this one assist by Kobe. 
is kobe started trusting his teammates?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

It seems like his teammates knock it down more than...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Sweet sequence.. Cook comes back in.. Rebound off the miss ft.. Lamar finds a cutting Cook for a slam..

Deron spins in a 3.. Steve Kerr talks about the Arizona game.. :clap:


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

kobe misses last 5 shots


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

did McKee ever made a single shot as a laker?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Smush is having a good game offensively, but he is either hurt (because he looks slower) or holding back for some stupid reason (new defensive scheme of going under screens it looks like). I hate it too, because it gave Deron two wide open 3-pointers and you don't want him to get hot. I had a feeling something was wrong the last coulple games with Smush defensively and I'd like confirmation of that from the coaching staff.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Halftime:

<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#542582">*LOS ANGELES LAKERS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Lamar Odom, SF</td><td>21</td><td>2-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">4</td><td>6</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Smush Parker, G</td><td>17</td><td>5-6</td><td>3-3</td><td>2-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>15</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kobe Bryant, SG</td><td>21</td><td>4-11</td><td>1-1</td><td>3-5</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Chris Mihm, FC</td><td>16</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Cook, PF</td><td>10</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sasha Vujacic, G</td><td>5</td><td>2-2</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Aaron McKie, SG</td><td>8</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Luke Walton, SF</td><td>9</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Andrew Bynum, C</td><td>4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*19-41*</td><td>*6-7*</td><td>*7-13*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*22*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*16*</td><td>*51*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*46.3%*</td><td>*85.7%*</td><td>*53.8%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 7 (4)</td></tr></tbody> </table> 


<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#06143f">*UTAH JAZZ*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gordan Giricek, SG</td><td>18</td><td>2-7</td><td>0-4</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Deron Williams, G</td><td>17</td><td>4-5</td><td>3-3</td><td>2-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Matt Harpring, GF</td><td>12</td><td>0-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mehmet Okur, FC</td><td>14</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-5</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Greg Ostertag, C</td><td>4</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Andre Owens, G</td><td>1</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Milt Palacio, PG</td><td>4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kris Humphries, F</td><td>8</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jarron Collins, C</td><td>10</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Devin Brown, SG</td><td>9</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Andrei Kirilenko, F</td><td>13</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*12-34*</td><td>*3-8*</td><td>*16-22*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*20*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*14*</td><td>*43*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*35.3%*</td><td>*37.5%*</td><td>*72.7%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 6 (13)</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Kobe bad shooting..again, maybe we must forget about 50%.. but as long as our team wins im ok with that


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

nice game log by cbs sports online

Kobe starting to be a ball hog, he had Smush wide open for a layup, but instead pulls up for a 3. The Laker coaches hang their heads, as they watch that shot. After a basket by the Jazz, Phil calls timeout.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

I dont know whats wrong with Kobe, damn it.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

So sad, but Phil finally benched Kobe. Kerr caught it, that Phil was pissed off about the last two shots Kobe took and benched him.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Aaron Mckie , Left knee sprain. Leaves game will be re-evalulated tommorow.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Man I thought Bynum was supposed to be a good free throw shooter.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

72-75 LA, how come doesnt drive to the basket as much anymore?. he's way too young to be dependent on long range shooting.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

So what has this game looked like? I just woke up. From the box score it looks like a typical Odom game... and a typical Kobe game.. So Phil benched him?


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

bryant is jacking up shots again...lead cut by 2 points..what a shame


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> So what has this game looked like? I just woke up. From the box score it looks like a typical Odom game... and a typical Kobe game.. So Phil benched him?



He took a few horrific shots with 3 left or so in the third and phil pulled em and and Kerr noted that Phil was very upset.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

deving green fouling everyone instead of playing


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This is sad.. One of the worest teams in the NBA and we are barely holding onto a lead.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Who is the Owens guy that is killing us?


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

good kobe on bench again wondering why he was put on bench


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Would be a long 4th, we lead them all night, now only 4pts..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Both teams are over the foul limit, whichever team can make their FT's should win the game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

uke:


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

there is no hope if lakers cant beat worst team this year..


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kobe jumpshot good
Deron Williams jumpshot good
Kobe good again

Loose ball foul on Mihm, foul #5
85-81 Lakers


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Walton fouls out with 12 points in 36 minutes.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe with a stupid quick 2.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

After that quick miss by Kobe he fouls Devin Brown at the other end.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Game tied, What a shame, damn Now Kobe to the line


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bail out for Kobe, who had no where to go with that run.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kobe makes 1/2


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Harpring gives Utah the lead.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Damn, this team is heading right to the lottery


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Utah leads by 1. 4th qtr again screwed up by Kobe


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

That was a beautiful set up by Deron.. :clap:

Bet Kobe clanks one here..


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I wonder who'll be taking _this_ shot.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

im sure last play is not for kobe.. we need a quick 2 inside.. not 3 ptrs..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hahaha, wow Kobe sucks this season.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:rofl: F'n hilarious set there.. LMAO


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Any team can gain confidence by playing lakers now. We just lost.. kobe misses layup..


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

We lost...

No wait!


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Brown didn't touch him


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

That was not a foul. But kobe got bailed out. lol. This is the most pathetic game Ive ever seen.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Stupid foul to call just stupid.. 

Watch Kobe make 1/3 anyways..

Or 1/2.. Doesnt matter.. He'll still lose the game..


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

What...a...bailout.

I'm no Kobe fan, but I'd expect him to at least have the sack to just take a shot without the shenanigans.

Well...they're giving him two. Foot on the line?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

The last play will be Kobe miss the last Ft, how bad this team can be?


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

There's one angle that you can clearly see that Brown didn't even touch him, Kobe just flailed his arms.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kobe ties the game at 92.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

They just wanna go to overtime to lose again.. It's nothing new..

Shouldnt even be goin to OT..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

First time in the history of my life I feel pity for the Jazz. They got screwed.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Why is it a foul if the shooter comes down on your arm AFTER the ball is already halfway at the basket?


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> They just wanna go to overtime to lose again.. It's nothing new..
> 
> Shouldnt even be goin to OT..


****in word..im surprised he got that call when its not even in Staples.


----------



## Baron Davis (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow. Kobe just followed through right onto Brown's arm on purpose. Well, good acting job there. They should've just let it go and let the Jazz win.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

With this game flow maybe we will lose again, damn, we should had won by 15


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

That ref is a ****ing wuss.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Kobe was *not* fouled on that last second shot. That was an awful call - this game should be over.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

As gutless a move as that was by Bryant, it's just another sparkling example of how stupid and gullible NBA referees are, and if you're a superstar, all you have to do is look at them funny to get your way.

This applies league-wide.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Is it me or does Bynum kind of look like Tracy Morgan?


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

great start turnover by sasha


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

The consistent crying pessimism of "fellow" Lakers fans is hilarious, if not a bit sad.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Sure that was a Kobe call and no foul but he did what he had to do.. The Refs showed just how horrible they were on that call..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

It just wouldnt be right unless kobe took at least 30 shots tonight. The game can end now.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

LOL...Freaking Kobe. :no:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Spriggan said:


> The consistent crying pessimism of "fellow" Lakers fans is hilarious, if not a bit sad.



It's called honesty. Something sonics fans should to doing with thier own team. uke:


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

lol all lakers on on foul trouble...
i think we will end up with devin green and bynum..


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm surprised the refs didn't just reinstate him back into the game.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

BRILLIANT MOVE BY DERON WILLIAMS BABY!!!!!!! :banana:

SIT YOUR FAKE *** OUT KOBE!!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Its time for Odom to step up these last 2 minutes.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kobe has fouled put.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Kobe got hot and foul out, good, now its time for Odom..LOL


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Deron misses a ft.. then sets up his teammate for a 3.. Love that kid..


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> BRILLIANT MOVE BY DERON WILLIAMS BABY!!!!!!! :banana:
> 
> SIT YOUR FAKE *** OUT KOBE!!


LOL Illinois homer :biggrin:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Well, throughout his career, Odom's basically been worthless unless he commands the ball. Let's see what he's got.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

dagger...harping makes 3 .. lead by 2


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

As many shots as Kobe has made during OT, its time for these guys to show they can pull this game out. Maybe Kobe will earn more trust.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

It's never a dagger when you're only up 1.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

:banana: harping sits


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Vujacic makes both :jawdrop:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

DERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRON :banana:


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

WOW sasha 2 key free throws..lead by 1


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Williams is having his way with the Laker defenders.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Deron Williams _loves_ situations like this. Rookies this calm are always rare.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Does Collins not know how to set a pick?


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Sashhhhhhhha Yes Yes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

NBDL with the big three!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Vujacic>Kobe


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

SASHA AGAIN :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Sasha for 3 gives us a 2 point lead.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Wow. LA is getting saved by a poor man's Zoran Planinic.

Poor Jazz.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Me thinks Sasha should start against Minny over Kobe :laugh:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Sasha :banana: now Kobe is on the bench, he cant once again waste your career night, go Sasha :rocket:


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

definitely sasha looking for starting position. atleast Kobe should now believe in his team mates and leave shots for them instead of jacking up 35 shots...im glad he was fouled out..


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Seventy-six total fouls. 



socco said:


> Vujacic>Kobe


Kobe=Manu


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

WTF... was Utah doing.. Horrible..


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

So the Jazz's strategy was to stick CJ Miles in the game and then get the ball in Gordan Giricek's hands?

Who kidnapped Jerry Sloan?


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

If Giricek just threw it back Miles was wide open for a trey.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

we win, damn the refs, but hell, a win is always a W and next week noone will remmember the bad call


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Like A Breath said:


> If Giricek just threw it back Miles was wide open for a trey.


It's too bad Giricek has his eyes on the rim at all times. He'd hoist more than Kobe if his teammates and his coach didn't already know he sucks.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lakers stole a win agaisnt one of the most pathetic teams in the NBA. Feels good. uke:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Moral of tonight's game: Cheaters Never Win

50+ FT attempts my ***. Those calls at the end of the 4th Q were just plain ridiculous. If Shaq was still here, he would've dropped another F-bomb, Toronto-style.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

those refs are bad.. but lakers got many bad calls in most of the games.. so its ok if lakers are on other side of the ocean this time. Whew lakers win :cheers: 

Sasha is the Man.. 2 key FT's and a huge 3 from lamars assist. Kobe are you watching?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Moral of tonight's game: Cheaters Never Win


Umm, the Lakers won.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Shouldnt have even won.. Shouldnt have gone to overtime.. This was like a 5 hour bad bad game by 2 horrible teams..


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> definitely sasha looking for starting position. atleast Kobe should now believe in his team mates and leave shots for them instead of jacking up 35 shots...im glad he was fouled out..


Seriously.

Kobe's my favorite player and all, but each game I'm growing to dislike him more and more. Hopefully he can learn that he can trust his teammates after this game.

However, I did like how Kobe got a phantom call at the end. :banana:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

socco said:


> Umm, the Lakers won.


:laugh::laugh::rofl:

Sad, but true.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> BRILLIANT MOVE BY DERON WILLIAMS BABY!!!!!!! :banana:
> 
> SIT YOUR FAKE *** OUT KOBE!!


 think God we won, i had to hear our game tread maker bash our team all year long. 

exit is that way>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> It's called honesty. Something sonics fans should to doing with thier own team. uke:


Lol? Is this your attempt to make the worst post ever? I haven't said anything good about the Sonics this season, and I'm more of a Lakers fan, regardless, so give yourself a hand.

The endless crying about how the Lakers are about to lose a game when it's still close, and whining about every Kobe brick (and then typically praising him when he scores 5 points on the next two plays)... it gets old. And it's pointless.

No, the Lakers are not a great team. You had your hopes illogically high, and they're now being crushed, so you endlessly take it on out a team (and its players) that wasn't meant to be very good right away. Many of you are far too spoiled from the threepeat.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

onelakerfan said:


> think God we won, i had to hear our game tread maker bash our team all year long.
> 
> exit is that way>>>>>>>>>


Sorry.. but I cant pull against Deron if you know me and you dont.. I bash the way I see things.. I'm not going anywhere.. actually somebody else can post the Game Thread's and I'm still staying.. I put in way too much effort to watch the crap product out there..


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

If Kobe keeps playing like that, the Lakers are going to end up in the lotto, he needs to get his teammates involved and stop taking so many shots. It would be cool if he made at least 46% of them, but he is not even doing that.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Horrible game to watch, why is it that every Jazz game is a slugfest? It's so annoying. This is definitely a good time to burn game tape. 

Good win despite a garbage game from Kobe. 



socco said:


> Umm, the Lakers won.


He meant to say you're nutless.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Forgot to mention Sasha today for the great game though. I'm so proud of him.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

I too praise when lakers win and I bash when they play pathetic. coz I love lakers.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Sashas jumpshot has been looking a lot better this year, I don't know if he should start over Smush, but the Lakers should consider it if he shows he can play like taht on a consistent level.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> I too praise when lakers win and I bash when they play pathetic. coz I love lakers.


Thats just the way it is when youre a fan. Your emotions are like a rollercoaster during close games like this one.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I wouldnt care if Kobe took 40 shots per game, as long as they are good clean, open shots. I don't mean three pmup fakes with 3 seconds left on the clock followed by a long off balanced mid ranged two. Thats just horrible. He attacked the basket so much more last year. Kobe isnt getting any open layups or dunks cause hes dominating the ball more. Let Lamar dribble and direct the offense, and Kobe be the finisher.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Sasha's supposedly the best shooter in practice, it just never translated to actual games. Until recently. He's definitely not as worthless as I thought. He'd be a valuable NBA player if he wasn't so god awfully slow.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Spriggan said:


> Lol? Is this your attempt to make the worst post ever? I haven't said anything good about the Sonics this season, and I'm more of a Lakers fan, regardless, so give yourself a hand.
> 
> The endless crying about how the Lakers are about to lose a game when it's still close, and whining about every Kobe brick (and then typically praising him when he scores 5 points on the next two plays)... it gets old. And it's pointless.
> 
> No, the Lakers are not a great team. You had your hopes illogically high, and they're now being crushed, so you endlessly take it on out a team (and its players) that wasn't meant to be very good right away. Many of you are far too spoiled from the threepeat.



No, that is were you are wrong. I don't care how bad the Lakers are this year as long as there is effort and they play as a team. Typical Kobe jockers get defensive whenever people talk badly about Kobe, but the simple fact is.. He has 7 games so far, and almost all in a row where he has taken more than 30 shots. While durning these last 7 games he has shot an astounding 38 percent. Wow, nothing wrong there. Your right, it is silly to complain. 

I've been a fan through ups and downs when the Lakers have sucked, when they were good. And I'll tell you what, before last season, some decade before, when the lakers then failed to make the playoffs, it was still a fun season to watch because at least you had a TEAM, not a person doing everything in both the good and bad ways.

Kobe is playing stupid, and he is hurting what little chances this team has at winning.

Go back to the Sonics forum or at least read the entire game thread before you post here.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

EHL said:


> ^ Sasha's supposedly the best shooter in practice, it just never translated to actual games. Until recently. He's definitely not as worthless as I thought. He'd be a valuable NBA player if he wasn't so god awfully slow.


he is slow ha. i have never seen that guy drive the ball to basket


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

atless hes faster than marco jaric


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

dannyM said:


> atless hes faster than marco jaric


I'd rather have Jaric, and no, I'd say Jaric is quite a bit faster/quicker/more athletic in every way possible.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

just cuz Kobes teammates made some shots today, doesnt mean he can trust them


they still suck...let them do it a couple games in a row then maybe things will change...

as long as they keep sucking he shoot hoist 50 shots a game


hahaha


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Kobe has taken 30+ shots in 7 straight games now. They pointed out on TNT that guys like Charles Barkley only did that three times his whole career. 

Kobe is so drastically different in the last few games than at the beginning of the year. I don't know what happened, but as one of the few people that Kobe trusts, Phil needs to do something quick.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I don't know what happened, *but as one of the few people that Kobe trusts, Phil *needs to do something quick.


Who would of thunk it. After all, didn't Kobe get Phil "fired"?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

EHL said:


> Who would of thunk it. After all, didn't Kobe get Phil "fired"?


People make mistakes and learn from those mistakes, don't they?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

socco said:


> People make mistakes and learn from those mistakes, don't they?


You have to make "mistakes" first, though.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Ugly win. :whatever:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

HallOfFamer said:


> Sashas jumpshot has been looking a lot better this year, I don't know if he should start over Smush, but the Lakers should consider it if he shows he can play like taht on a consistent level.


No, he shouldn't 'cause Aaron McKie twisted his ankle and he will be out for sometime, meaning Sasha will get enough PT off the bench. 

..and we definitely need a spark off the bench like Sasha or Walton to give us breathing room when needed.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

EHL said:


> You have to make "mistakes" first, though.


Do you know Kobe? Do you know if he made a mistake or not, and how he really felt about Phil? Do you know what role he had in Phil leaving? No, so stop acting like you do.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

socco said:


> Do you know Kobe? Do you know if he made a mistake or not, and how he really felt about Phil? Do you know what role he had in Phil leaving? No, so stop acting like you do.


WTF?! You just argued one point, now you're arguing against it, lmao.



> People make mistakes and learn from those mistakes, don't they?


So first you imply that Kobe has made a mistake and has learned from it, then you attack EHL and say that he doesn't know anything about the situation.

Well that's just dumb. At least you are a Vikings fan. :biggrin:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

socco said:


> Do you know Kobe? Do you know if he made a mistake or not, and how he really felt about Phil? Do you know what role he had in Phil leaving? No, so stop acting like you do.


True, no one knows, that's why "mistakes" was in quotes. And why your previous post was a bit of a head-scratcher (but we all know your agenda).


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Lamar's line: 12pts, 13rbs, 9assts

Too bad he can't shoot.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> WTF?! You just argued one point, now you're arguing against it, lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. Like I just said, socco's agenda is pretty clear, he even contradicts himself to do it. 

I like how you set up the trap though socco, too bad I saw it coming.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> WTF?! You just argued one point, now you're arguing against it, lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems dumb because I was using the same logic EHL likes to use all the time.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Lamar's line: 12pts, 13rbs, 9assts
> 
> Too bad he can't shoot.


^ Imagine if he could.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

socco said:


> It seems dumb because I was using the same logic EHL likes to use all the time.


Yeah, except it backfired on yourself. :laugh:


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

EHL said:


> Yup. Like I just said, socco's agenda is pretty clear, *he even contradicts himself to do it*.


That's pretty much the point.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

socco said:


> That's pretty much the point.


Except you didn't prove your point, you just contradicted yourself. You would have proven your point if you had gotten me to contradict myself by saying for a fact that there was zero chance Kobe kicked Phil out of L.A.

But just your mere presense here and the fact that you'd even start ish here is amusing.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

EHL said:


> Except you didn't prove your point, you just contradicted yourself. You would have proven your point if you had gotten me to contradict myself by saying for a fact that there was zero chance Kobe kicked Phil out of L.A.


You certainly implied that he wasn't the reason Phil was gone.



EHL said:


> But just your mere presense here and the fact that you'd even start ish here is amusing.


I'm not sure what that means and I wasn't aware that I was starting "ish". :whoknows:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

socco said:


> You certainly implied that he wasn't the reason Phil was gone.


I never said it though. At least try to catch me actually blatantly contradicting myself next time.



> I'm not sure what that means and I wasn't aware that I was starting "ish". :dontknows:


Yeah, you're aware.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

EHL said:


> I never said it though. At least try to catch me actually blatantly contradicting myself next time.


I'll take note of that, still think I got my point across though.



EHL said:


> Yeah, you're aware.


I'm really not.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

socco said:


> I'll take note of that, still think I got my point across though.


Your point would have gotten across better if you had succeeded in proving it. For future reference.



> I'm really not.


Sure.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

EHL said:


> Your point would have gotten across better if you had succeeded in proving it. For future reference.


You and I know it's a valid point, that's all that matters.



EHL said:


> Sure.


Care to fill me in?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

socco said:


> You and I know it's a valid point, that's all that matters.


Not really, you didn't prove it. 



> Care to fill me in?


Yes, you're obsessed with the Lakers.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

EHL said:


> Not really, you didn't prove it.


I sure did, but you'd never admit something like that, so whatever.



EHL said:


> Yes, you're obsessed with the Lakers.


Out of all the things I was thinking you could be talking about, that wasn't one of them. I don't care about the Lakers. What would make you think I'm obsessed with them?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

socco said:


> I sure did, but you'd never admit something like that, so whatever.


Yeah, keep wishing. 



> Out of all the things I was thinking you could be talking about, that wasn't one of them. I don't care about the Lakers. What would make you think I'm obsessed with them?


It's pretty obvious. How about, say, a discussion like this? Come on now.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

EHL said:


> It's pretty obvious. How about, say, a discussion like this? Come on now.


What?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

socco said:


> What?


Remember no=not? Apparently this is way over your head too.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

EHL said:


> Remember no=not? Apparently this is way over your head too.


Do I remember the moment I realized how ridiculous you are and how you will argue absolutely anything no matter how wrong you are? Yes, yes I do. What the hell does that have to do with the Lakers, and why do you think (want) that I care any more about the Lakers than any other team, other than the Wolves of course?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

socco said:


> Do I remember the moment I realized how ridiculous you are and how you will argue absolutely anything no matter how wrong you are? Yes, yes I do. What the hell does that have to do with the Lakers, and why do you think (want) that I care any more about the Lakers than any other team, other than the Wolves of course?


It's real simple, you troll Laker/Kobe threads quite a bit. Obsession or hobby, sort of the same thing. And honestly dude, you only wish you were right about anything. It's sad.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

EHL said:


> It's real simple, you troll Laker/Kobe threads quite a bit. Obsession or hobby, sort of the same thing.


Actually I searched for all the posts I made on the Laker board when you said that, and no I really don't. Recently I posted here some with the Spree and Garnett rumors. And there were the occaisonally other posts over time, but they weren't negative about the Lakers. You got yourself an imagination.



EHL said:


> And honestly dude, you only wish you were right about anything. It's sad.


You got me there, I've never been right about anything, I just wish that someday I will be. Sad indeed...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

socco said:


> Actually I searched for all the posts I made on the Laker board when you said that, and no I really don't. Recently I posted here some with the Spree and Garnett rumors. And there were the occaisonally other posts over time, but they weren't negative about the Lakers. You got yourself an imagination.


Naw, you mostly bait, post in a KG thread to let everyone know you've confirmed with McHale that KG is a loyal player, and then tell us how you know Kobe kicked Phil and Shaq out of LA based on your vast knowledge. Really, just really crappy, pointless stuff. 

Then, of course, you just now failing to get me to contradict myself in this thread with that Phil-Kobe bait line. Just sad.



> You got me there, I've never been right about anything, I just wish that someday I will be. Sad indeed...


Honesty is always the best policy! :greatjob:


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

EHL said:


> Naw, you mostly bait, post in a KG thread to let everyone know you've confirmed with McHale that KG is a loyal player, and then tell us how you know Kobe kicked Phil and Shaq out of LA based on your vast knowledge. Really, just really crappy, pointless stuff.


Gosh, didn't put words in my mouth there at all. I never said that I "confirmed with McHale that KG is a loyal player." Never talked to McHale. Is KG a loyal though? Hell yes he is. You must also be forgetting when I posted in a KG thread saying that it wouldn't shock me to see him get traded to LA. His agent wants him there, and tried to get him there this summer. And yes that is based on my "vast knowledge". And I never said I knew Kobe kicked Phil and Shaq out of LA. Do I think he was the main reason why they left? Yes. Do I know that? I have no clue, but based on everything I know (which isn't vast at all, and I've never claimed it was) that would be my conclusion. Not sure why you have some sort of vendetta against me.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

socco said:


> Gosh, didn't put words in my mouth there at all. I never said that I "confirmed with McHale that KG is a loyal player." Never talked to McHale. Is KG a loyal though? Hell yes he is. You must also be forgetting when I posted in a KG thread saying that it wouldn't shock me to see him get traded to LA. His agent wants him there, and tried to get him there this summer. And yes that is based on my "vast knowledge".


Didn't you say not more than a few weeks ago that we'd be talking KG trades for the next decade, which obviously means you believe he'll be a Twolve until the end of his contract? I'm pretty sure you said it....



> And I never said I knew Kobe kicked Phil and Shaq out of LA. Do I think he was the main reason why they left? Yes. Do I know that? I have no clue, but based on everything I know (which isn't vast at all, and I've never claimed it was) that would be my conclusion. Not sure why you have some sort of vendetta against me.


You argued pretty vehemently for said theory for someone that "had no clue" if it was true, and then poked fun at claims that it was impossible to know for sure. Glad you've come around.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

EHL said:


> Didn't you say not more than a few weeks ago that we'd be talking KG trades for the next decade, which obviously means you believe he'll be a Twolve until the end of his contract? I'm pretty sure you said it....


Yeah I did. And he likely will. At one point in the summer there were serious rumors of KG getting traded to LA, and there was actually validity to those rumors. At that point I said it wouldn't shock me, even though the rumors were pretty ridiculous. Things change though, and right now I don't see him getting traded.



EHL said:


> You argued pretty vehemently for said theory for someone that "had no clue" if it was true, and then poked fun at claims that it was impossible to know for sure. Glad you've come around.


No, I really didn't. And I poked fun at those claims because that's the logic you always use, at least from what I've seen. You don't like people to even discuss a topic because we can't know for sure. I have no problem with you thinking that way, but there's nothing wrong with other people discussing it. If you're gonna give reasons why my view is not correct, then it's fine, but I don't accept "none of us know" as a reason to end a discussion on it.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

socco said:


> Yeah I did. And he likely will. At one point in the summer there were serious rumors of KG getting traded to LA, and there was actually validity to those rumors. At that point I said it wouldn't shock me, even though the rumors were pretty ridiculous. Things change though, and right now I don't see him getting traded.


Yes, things always change, which is why I'm always a bit surprised to see you so adament about how KG is going to stay. If Shaq can get traded in this day and age so can KG. 



> No, I really didn't. And I poked fun at those claims because that's the logic you always use. You don't like people to even discuss a topic because we can't know for sure. I have no problem with you think that way, but there's nothing wrong with other people discussing it. If you're gonna give reasons why that's not correct, then it's fine, but I don't accept "none of us know" as a reason to end a discussion on it.


You poked fun at those claims because you didn't want to believe you could be wrong.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

EHL said:


> Yes, things always change, which is why I'm always a bit surprised to see you so adament about how KG is going to stay. If Shaq can get traded in this day and age so can KG.


And so can Duncan, Kobe, Yao, Lebron, etc. You don't see much talk about trades for those players. The chances of KG getting traded are on par with those type of players. Sure anything's possible, but it's highly unlikely KG gets traded. Some people think it's actually likely that he gets traded, and that's simply not the case.



EHL said:


> You poked fun at those claims because you didn't want to believe you could be wrong.


No, I poke fun of them because it's a silly way to think of things. In the end that is usually going to be the conclusion, that nobody really knows what happened, but what's the harm in actually having a discussion about it (whether you're involved or not)?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

socco said:


> And so can Duncan, Kobe, Yao, Lebron, etc. You don't see much talk about trades for those players.


Kobe has a no trade clause. Yao and LeBron? Where the hell have you been. Yao was talked about as a potential LA target for months, maybe well over a year. Talked about in general as a FA target in 07. LeBron was talked about even more, as an LA target, NY target, and Chicago target. There were rumors about a clause in his Nike contract that "supposedly" stipulated his endorsements would go way up if he played for one of the three major market teams. Duncan is the only player not being talked about in trade/FA because his team is winning titles. KG, Yao, Kobe, and LeBron....not so much these days. 



> The chances of KG getting traded are on par with those type of players. Sure anything's possible, but it's highly unlikely KG gets traded. Some people think it's actually likely that he gets traded, and that's simply not the case.


You can't possibly know whether it's likely or not that he will get traded. Seriously, get over it, you have no idea. It's very plausible given his clear dissatisfaction with McHale and Minny management. 



> No, I poke fun of them because it's a silly way to think of things. In the end that is usually going to be the conclusion, that nobody really knows what happened, but what's the harm in actually having a discussion about it (whether you're involved or not)?


There's no harm and I never claimed there was. Fact is that you acted as if it was pretty obvious Kobe got em kicked out. You got called out on it. In the end, you lost. Rinse, repeat.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

EHL said:


> Kobe has a no trade clause. Yao and LeBron? Where the hell have you been. Yao was talked about as a potential LA target for months, maybe well over a year. Talked about in general as a FA target in 07. LeBron was talked about even more, as an LA target, NY target, and Chicago target. There were rumors about a clause in his Nike contract that "supposedly" stipulated his endorsements would go way up if he played for one of the three major market teams. Duncan is the only player not being talked about in trade/FA because his team is winning titles. KG, Yao, Kobe, and LeBron....not so much these days.


"etc." And no, no other star has been talked about in trade rumors anywhere close to KG has. It's possible in the sense that anything's possible. But it's not possible in the sense that it is actually a realistic outcome. I have no reason to be worried in the least bit about KG getting traded.



EHL said:


> You can't possibly know whether it's likely or not that he will get traded. Seriously, get over it, you have no idea. It's very plausible given his clear dissatisfaction with McHale and Minny management.


I have no idea? You have no clue what I know.



EHL said:


> There's no harm and I never claimed there was. Fact is that you acted as if it was pretty obvious Kobe got em kicked out. You got called out on it. In the end, you lost. Rinse, repeat.


No I didn't. I've said this a million times and I'll say it again, you really need to lose the attitude. It's impossible to have an actually discussion with you because you're too focused on telling the other person that they're wrong or using this smile laugh to actually discuss the facts. You're not so much into showing how the other person is wrong or having a discussion on the topic, you just want to look down at other people.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

socco said:


> "etc." And no, no other star has been talked about in trade rumors anywhere close to KG has. It's possible in the sense that anything's possible. But it's not possible in the sense that it is actually a realistic outcome. I'm not worried in the least bit right now about KG getting traded.


Then you don't follow the NBA much, because there was a ton of LeBron talk. The only reason there is a ton of KG talk right now is because of his recent comments. You'd hear the exact same stuff if LeBron said he wasn't happy with this and that. KG isn't special. 



> I have no idea? You have no clue what I know.


It's better that way. 



> No I didn't. I've said this a million times and I'll say it again, you really need to lose the attitude. It's impossible to have an actually discussion with you because you're too focused on telling the other person that they're wrong or using this smile laugh to actually discuss the facts. You're not so much into showing how the other person is wrong or having a discussion on the topic, you just want to look down at other people.


No, I'm down with any type of discussion. Your posts are just mostly garbage. Like here. Adds no value and you open yourself up to ridicule. If you don't realize it, well, now you know.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

EHL--> :argue: <---Socco


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Good game for the Lakers


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

*ignore this post*


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

EHL said:


> I'd rather have Jaric, and no, I'd say Jaric is quite a bit faster/quicker/more athletic in every way possible.


i dont think you watched too many clippers games. jaric has to grab the defender to get in front
its surprising the officials dont call that too often


----------

